# Power Cord Stuck Inside



## Scottnmilton (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 2005 outback (Model 28RSS) which has the power cord that winds up through a hole on the backside of the camper. I am afraid it has gotten into a knot or other binding inside and will not come out all the way. Any suggestions? I did a search and could not find this topic already covered.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can do a few things:

1 - Take apart the step...unknot the cord and rebuild step.

or

2 - Take apart the step....replace the pull out cord with an external connection (see link below for pictures)

or

3 - Do step two...rebuild step with functional step with STORAGE!!!! (see second link below)

Cord Replacement

Storage


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

X2 on the park power upgrade. I did one of these and it is awesome. No more craming that cord up in there and hoping it fits. Just unplug and toss in storage or up under rear inside back door before you leave. ---Mike


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

do the upgrade you'll be glad you did.

kevin


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Do the upgrade AND the step. You will be happy you did!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, do #3. The park power also has the advantage that it eliminates an entry point for ants, etc. Very nice mod.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We did the park power on both our Outbacks! So much easier and a lot less spiders!


----------

